# Struggling [ Chin-ups]



## Lil_T

My workouts have been steadily improving.  

My runtime is getting better/ faster/ farther, my situps are ahead of where they need to be, my push ups are coming right along.  And I have no qualms about the handgrip.  

The thing I'm having issues with is this whole chin ups thing.  I've been advised by a few people to work on them.  And I do.  Or at least I try.  At the gym I've been doing assisted chinups and recently dropped the counter weight.  My plan is to keep dropping the counter weight at regular intervals (every week and a half) by 10 lbs.  I'm having a hell of a time doing the unassisted chin ups.  Especially without any kind of swinging.  Any advice?  Am I going to fail BMQ if I can't do a chin up?  I can pull myself up ropes, and can climb like a freakin monkey, but these chin ups are a stumbling block.  What gives?  Is this a mental thing?  Is my plan with the assisted chinups a good one?


----------



## The_Falcon

Its a mental one, I mentioned these tricks in another thread (I found they worked faster than the pull/chin machine with the counter weights), 1) Just doing them unassisted, even if its ugly or you can only eek out one, doing this several times a day/week will help, 2) Negatives, after you get that one ugly one do several negatives, which is just the lowering portion, so stand on a stair, or jump up so you are above the bar and SLOWLY lower yourself down. 3)Jumping pull ups, self explanatory, 4)inverted rows watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfTTDsBwLkk gradually increasing the height of the bar until you are completely vertical.  Mix and match all of the preceding.


----------



## Lil_T

yeah I can't even manage one unassisted without feeling like my arms have been set on fire.  I will keep trying though.  thanks for the tips.


----------



## EuroCanuck

The lat pull down machine really helped me with my pull ups when I started. I did reps in the 8-10 range with it, which increased my pull ups 4 fold in less then a year. Try it~


----------



## Lil_T

thanks, will add that to my routine as well.


----------



## Marinero2008

Lat machine pull-downs with reversed grip and bicep dumbbell curls or with E-Z curl bar give good foundation for chin-ups.  ushup:


----------



## armchair_throwaway

I also found that doing Lat pull-down worked for me, as well as lowering my body weight in general. If by assisted pull ups you mean using the gravitron machine, you may also want to try Band Assisted pull-ups with good quality resistance bands like Jump Stretch or Iron Woody. 

I've gone from zero to 2 pull ups and chin ups doing the above.


----------



## Lil_T

I'm working on lowering my body weight a little... but I"m only 120 as it is.  Just trying to make more of that muscle


----------



## Boca

You won't fail BMQ if you can do them - Unless the rules have changed since this time last year. It is recommended you be able to do them but you won't be tested on it. Towards the end of my training there were two circuit training sessions that included chin ups and only about half the people could do any - and we were allowed to swing all we wanted.  I'm not saying don't work on them, being able to do them would certainly help.  Good Luck.


----------



## Lil_T

thanks for answering that little tidbit there.  I'm still going to work hard on them - but it's a little relieving to know I won't fail due to that.


----------



## missmague

I know the feeling Lil T - I haven't been able to do a chin-up yet! I can do about five if I put one foot up on my couch - I don't use it to help me up just set it there (I have a chin-up bar at home) and it seems to help. I figure it will strengthen my arms and the muscles we need to do the chin-ups. I guess onlly time will tell. 

Good Luck - let me know what works for you


----------



## Lil_T

Will do.


----------



## Marinero2008

Hey Lil_T, when I started training I could not lift my butt off the floor but after about 2 weeks I was able to squeeze 2, “by the book” chins. Two months later I would do 5. So, keep at it and you will get there. Like the say: Practice makes perfect!


----------



## forza_milan

According to http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/1_3_1_5.asp



> *Chin-Ups*
> Chin-ups are not part of your pre-enrollment evaluation. However, minimum objectives for chin-ups are included, because they are an important part of your Basic Training.
> 
> Hang from a chinning bar with the palms of your hands facing you (thumbs to the outside) and your arms fully extended. Without swinging your legs, pull up by bending your elbows until your chin is just above the bar, then lower yourself slowly to the starting position. Exhale as you pull up; inhale on the way back down. Perform this motion in a continuous manner, without resting between repetitions. Count one every time a chin-up is completed. Do not count any where swinging occurs.


----------



## missmague

I don't know from experience, but I would not go into basic thinking that chin-ups are not tested solely based on that link. The link talks about the physical fitness being tested as part of the recruiting process however that is no longer the case. It is now tested (for regular applicants) at BMQ. 

I am only at the CFAT stage of my application so I do not know what the correct answer is, but I wouldn't want anyone assuming that to be the case and get to BMQ not being able to meet the minimum standards because of this post. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lil_T

I found something that's helping me a bit.  Now, I still can't do a full chin up, but I'm getting closer.  I balance my knees on my balance ball and then pull myself up.  The bounciness of the ball gives a little boost (not a lot at all really) but I'm slowly inching my way up.


----------



## HeadLamp

Have you thought of training with free weights? I'm far from an expert, but I would expect doing a good number of sets and reps with a weight you could actually handle would help you develop chin-up strength quicker. I've been doing dumbbell, preacher and hammer curls for a while now and have very little problem doing chin-ups whenever I come across a bar. Again not an expert opinion, just a personal one from my experience.


----------



## Lil_T

Yep, that's part of my MWF routine.  Free weights, nautilus circuit, assisted chins, push ups, sit ups, roman chair.  Next week I'm adding squats to the mix - just for variety.  I also run on top of that.  TTh it's running and flexibility (yoga/pilates), plus at home work.


----------



## missmague

I talked to the officer that interviewed me yesterday and he said that chin-ups do not form part of the fitness test - hope that eases your mind a bit   I know it did for me!!


----------



## Pea

Chin-ups are not part of the Express Test, so no they aren't tested as part of your BMQ fitness test. However, they were a regular part of PT while I was there, so it's beneficial if you can do them for sure. (I'm still working up to doing a full chin-up, so I feel your pain. Just keep at it   )


----------



## Lil_T

Well I don't feel so bad now, I finally got my arms to bend a little... that's something right?


----------



## Redeye

Does your gym have a gravitron machine?  That will help, it basically uses plates as a counterweight so the motion is identical but you're only pulling a portion of your body weight up.  The other thing I didn't see here (though I skimmed quick) that will help is negatives.  Jump up and catch the bar as though at the "top" of the motion, and then lower yourself slowly, resisting gravity as it were.  This will help.

Chin ups/pull ups are all about form and efficient use of energy.  The stronger your core is the easier they will get too.  While "kipping" (swinging your legs for momentum) can help you do more, if it's not done right it wastes a lot of energy that could by used to pull.  Try just locking up your lower body and focus just on the arms.

The one thing that helped me get my number up was putting a bar in my house - in the doorway to the bathroom!  Five to get in, and five to get out.  Then I bought the condo I live in now and it's built to new code standards and the doorways are too wide for my chinup bar, my numbers are suffering!


----------



## Lil_T

yeah they have the gravitron machine, I use it pretty religiously actually, I haven't been to the gym in 3 days though.  It's too damn cold to take the baby out and I don't want him getting sick.  So I've been working out at home (just installed a chinning bar myself)

what kind of bar do you have?  and how wide are your doors?  I noticed that walmart has some extendible chinning bars (held in by brackets).  Something like that might fit.


----------



## missmague

I have a chin-up bar in the door to my livingroom so I put one leg up and rest it on the couch - this allows me to do five chin-ups - without it I can do a half a chin-up. The only thing is my dad installed the bar so each time I worry about it and me coming crashing down with one leg stuck on my couch! - what a sight that would be too see lol 

I will keep doing them, but am glad they are not tested !!! 

I will have to check out the rest of my gym (I usually work out in the ladies only section which has less stuff) to see if they have a chin-up machine that your talking about. That might help too. 

I am still struggling with push-ups as well BUT I have been doing ones on the knee (from 3 to 16 now) and can finally do one real one - mind you its not pretty and probably won't pass, but its an obvious improvement which helps motivate me to keep working this way.

Lil_T - any luck with improving on the chin-ups?

MediPea - let us know how you improve and what works - any tips help for us strugglers lol

 ;D Cheers


----------



## Pea

missmague said:
			
		

> I am still struggling with push-ups as well BUT I have been doing ones on the knee (from 3 to 16 now) and can finally do one real one - mind you its not pretty and probably won't pass, but its an obvious improvement which helps motivate me to keep working this way.
> 
> MediPea - let us know how you improve and what works - any tips help for us strugglers lol



Something that really helped me with the pushups is along the same lines as working on the chin-ups. Start in the upwards position of a push-up and lower yourself very slowly. If you're not able to push yourself back up (while not on your knees) then drop your knees to push yourself back up (once you've reached the lowest position in your lowering) and then lift them back up so you are in the push-up position again. Then lower yourself slowly once again. Repeat as many times as you can. (I used to count to 5 slowly while lowering) It was VERY hard when I first started, but within a short period of time I found I could do a full push-up with proper form. Once you're able to do that proper form pushup just keep doing as many of them as you can. I found that as soon as I had one good one, the numbers added very quickly. There's no shame to dropping to your knees when you tire out, as it's better to get that full up-down motion in than to be in the upwards push-up position doing half assed pushups.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lil_T

missmague said:
			
		

> I have a chin-up bar in the door to my livingroom so I put one leg up and rest it on the couch - this allows me to do five chin-ups - without it I can do a half a chin-up. The only thing is my dad installed the bar so each time I worry about it and me coming crashing down with one leg stuck on my couch! - what a sight that would be too see lol
> 
> I will keep doing them, but am glad they are not tested !!!
> 
> I will have to check out the rest of my gym (I usually work out in the ladies only section which has less stuff) to see if they have a chin-up machine that your talking about. That might help too.
> 
> I am still struggling with push-ups as well BUT I have been doing ones on the knee (from 3 to 16 now) and can finally do one real one - mind you its not pretty and probably won't pass, but its an obvious improvement which helps motivate me to keep working this way.
> 
> Lil_T - any luck with improving on the chin-ups?
> 
> MediPea - let us know how you improve and what works - any tips help for us strugglers lol
> 
> ;D Cheers



I've been using my balance ball.  I kneel on the ball and it makes me focus on my core and then I can pull up a little easier.  I can bend my arms now a little.


----------



## Redeye

I got my from Ukrainian Tire, but it's basically like that.  Unless you're HUGE the brackets are totally unnecessary.  I'm 5'10 and 200ish and I didn't bother with them and had no issue.  It basically just extends out and gets held in place by friction on the rubber grommets on either end.  I guess the brackets would help keep the doorframe intact.  Walmart has ones that go across the door and sit on the top of the frame (I can't really describe how it works) that also double as pushup bars.  I got one of those in the hopes it would work with my massive doors.  I can't remember the width but they're about 8 inches wider than a "normal" door.



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah they have the gravitron machine, I use it pretty religiously actually, I haven't been to the gym in 3 days though.  It's too damn cold to take the baby out and I don't want him getting sick.  So I've been working out at home (just installed a chinning bar myself)
> 
> what kind of bar do you have?  and how wide are your doors?  I noticed that walmart has some extendible chinning bars (held in by brackets).  Something like that might fit.


----------



## Lil_T

They have another one too, with some funky handles on it.  I used the brackets for mine, because with my luck the darn thing would slip and I'd land flat on my ass.


----------



## Marshall

I used a tree branch last fall..  :-[

Need to find a smaller and sturdier one though for this spring.. har har. 

Not going to bother investing in any fitness equipment until I know what I am doing this year and where.


----------



## Lil_T

Marshall said:
			
		

> I used a tree branch last fall..  :-[
> 
> Need to find a smaller and sturdier one though for this spring.. har har.
> 
> Not going to bother investing in any fitness equipment until I know what I am doing this year and where.



Sorry that made me snort.   :rofl:  I love my vivid imagination.


----------



## Lil_T

*minor update*  

I'm getting closer - my arms are starting to bend


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> *minor update*
> 
> I'm getting closer - my arms are starting to bend



ha well that's definitely a good start.


----------



## Lil_T

better than it was for sure - still getting closer.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Be VERY VERY careful with a home installed chin up bar.

I have seen too many people mess with those things only to have them come lose during a work out and they come crashing down onto their knees.  Its a good way to delay your entry into the CF if that happens.

As for chinups overall...  It is absolutely not a requirement on the express test.

Here is what you must do

shuttle run 4 min for a female your age
pushups (not sure how many)
situps (not sure how many)
hand grip

Thats pretty much it.  Im sure someone here has the female requirements memorized and can post it for you.

When you get on your course though, typically you will be doing chin ups during PT training.  You are not tested on this.  You will have some that can do 20, and some like you that cant do any, and a bunch somewhere in between.  In this regard the key is improvement.  As long as you show gradual improvement your instructors are happy.  Though even if you dont improve your chin ups, no harm will come to you.

I am a 220lbs male and I cannot do one chin up either and ive been in 15 years.  Though I find it highly embarrassing and annoying to no end, it does not harm my carreer, just my pride.

If you are looking at any airborn activity, this is where chin ups come into play.  This is because you do not just dangle from your harness on the way down to the ground, your holding yourself with your arms as well (bad explanation I know).


----------



## Lil_T

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Be VERY VERY careful with a home installed chin up bar.
> 
> I have seen too many people mess with those things only to have them come lose during a work out and they come crashing down onto their knees.  Its a good way to delay your entry into the CF if that happens.


   Yep, my 12 year old learned that the hard way.  I always check it before using it.



> As for chinups overall...  It is absolutely not a requirement on the express test.



thank GOD



> Here is what you must do
> 
> shuttle run 4 min for a female your age
> pushups (not sure how many) * 9*
> situps (not sure how many) *19*
> hand grip *50*  last time I checked
> 
> Thats pretty much it.  Im sure someone here has the female requirements memorized and can post it for you.


  

filled in the blanks for you 



> When you get on your course though, typically you will be doing chin ups during PT training.  You are not tested on this.  You will have some that can do 20, and some like you that cant do any, and a bunch somewhere in between.  In this regard the key is improvement.  As long as you show gradual improvement your instructors are happy.  Though even if you dont improve your chin ups, no harm will come to you.


  

again, thankfully.  I am improving, but it's slow going, and we all had the flu this past week so no gym for me.  Glad I had my home stuff so I could do a little anyway - when I felt up to it..



> I am a 220lbs male and I cannot do one chin up either and ive been in 15 years.  Though I find it highly embarrassing and annoying to no end, it does not harm my carreer, just my pride.
> 
> If you are looking at any airborn activity, this is where chin ups come into play.  This is because you do not just dangle from your harness on the way down to the ground, your holding yourself with your arms as well (bad explanation I know).


  

Glad I'm not trying to do any airborne stuff then.  I understand what you mean though.  I did manage to do a negative though - which impressed the heck out of myself, since I couldn't before.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Its slow goings for me too.  I can do 50 pushups now, but still not a single chin up.  Though I am convinced it must be the bars' fault!  ;D


----------



## Lil_T

Of course it's the bar's fault!   ;D   I"m still working on my pushups.  I'm shooting for 30, but so far I have 6... before the baby tries to climb me or the dog starts licking me.  At least I know they love me right?


----------



## ltmaverick25

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Of course it's the bar's fault!   ;D   I"m still working on my pushups.  I'm shooting for 30, but so far I have 6... before the baby tries to climb me or the dog starts licking me.  At least I know they love me right?



ummm... sure!

I think if a baby started to crawl on me and a dog started to lick me while I was trying to do pushups or anything for that matter, I would get scared and run like hell!  ;D


----------



## the_man06

OK, finally something i know about! The one way to increase your count for almost anything be it push ups, sit ups, chin ups pretty much any up OR down, can be simply increased by doing a THREE set work out. How a 3 set work out will work is, starting off with a minimal amount say if you can do like 3 chin ups absolutely at most, do about ONE or TWO for your first set, and for SECOND set is when you absolutely give 'er, and third is do about one or two becuase that's about as many as one would be able to do (epic Lawls). and i've done this method for a couple years and I am 210-220 pound young man, and i seem to do pull my weight quite well.

rah-gads,
 Dave


----------



## Lil_T

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> ummm... sure!
> 
> I think if a baby started to crawl on me and a dog started to lick me while I was trying to do pushups or anything for that matter, I would get scared and run like hell!  ;D



HAHAHAHA, indeed....  well they're my baby and dog, can't seem to escape them.  In fact, I think that's frowned upon in modern society.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Lil_T said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA, indeed....  well they're my baby and dog, can't seem to escape them.  In fact, I think that's frowned upon in modern society.



That is most inconvenient!  I think i will have nightmares tonight..


----------



## Lil_T

Oh no!!!  That is terribly unfortunate.  Some warm milk and a shot of whiskey will cure that.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Oh no!!!  That is terribly unfortunate.  Some warm milk and a shot of whiskey will cure that.



Warm milk is the yuck.  But I think I will take your advise and go abuse some whiskey!  Though that may lead to some very unorthodox and ill suited attempts at chin ups!


----------



## Lil_T

;D  take a video if you do.  then send me the youtube link.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ;D  take a video if you do.  then send me the youtube link.



Hey now, I have a hard enough time motivating myself to do chin ups as it is, without having to worry about an audience while making a fool of myself!


----------



## Lil_T

aww c'mon.  Drunken chin ups would be awesome!!!   ;D


----------



## Kevin_M

I sucked at chin ups, could do 2 or 3. Tried doing as many as I could each time I hit the chin up bar. Now I can do 15-20 at once.

When I wanted to join the CF I could do the 2.4 KM run just under 12 minutes, ran 5 kilometers a few times a week and am now doing the 2.4 KM in under 8 minutes.

I could do about 5, yes, 5 push ups. Now I can do 50 at once.

See a pattern? Keep trying, exercise a few times a week. Get your ipod on, get some good music playing and do as many pushups, situps, leglifts etc as you can at once. Next time you work out try and beat it. Don't settle for the minimum, army training is so much easier when you fit.  

Good luck!


----------



## stealthylizard

Chinups are a hard thing to really work on.  There isn't really a particular exercise to help you with them except for doing chinups.  If you have a partner working with you, bend your legs, and have the other person hold your feet, around the ankles.  That will act as a pivot point making it a bit easier, but still using the same muscle groups.  Or do as many as you can, then do "jumping" chin ups.  Jump up to the bar and try to pull yourself up, even if you can't pull yourself up, the effort alone is training your body.  And one other way is when you are at a full chinup, slowly let yourself back down (known as a negative chinup).  They do have chinup machines in some gyms, but I haven't ever used one, so not sure how well they work.


----------



## Lil_T

the chin up machines work pretty well, as long as you're gradually decreasing the counter weight.  Muscle memory right?   I've done a couple of negatives on my chinning bar at home.  so it's just a matter of baby steps.


----------



## hotei

Oddly enough, I have found a very unorthodox method of doing chin ups. When I was in high school, I decided I was going to get "in shape". I could jog (just barely), do a couple of push ups, and sit ups but chin ups were foreign territory. I didn't really have a half-decent chin up bar anywhere, so I improvised.

In the school washrooms, the metal crossbar over each of the stall doors was almost perfectly suited to my height with arms extended. I managed a couple at first, but by the end of that year, I could do a good, solid 12 (with what I believe to be called the suppinated grip -- palms facing inward). After about a year of really pushing, I was able to do one-handed chinsups as well (though my best for those has only ever been 5).

If you live in an older house (as I do) and you have the original door trim, I have found that using that (and gripping only with the tips of the fingers) can really improve profficiency with the chip up bar, as it seems to strengthen not only your regular chin up muscles, but your grip as well.

Just my 2c 

;-)


----------



## Jarnhamar

Lat pull down machine.

As embarassing as it is, when I started working out (in a serious way) last august I could do about 2 chin ups.  2 and a half on a good day kicking my feet.

I started using the lat pull down machine with both my palms facing towards me and away. 2 months later when I tried my chin-ups again I expected to do 5 - I got off 16.

Lat pull down machine


----------



## Lil_T

I've added the lat pull down machine to my work out.  I'm getting closer - but not quite there yet.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Don't try any chin-ups for a month or two.

Just work on the lat machine. Throw in some back and biceps exercise's. After a month or two see you're progress.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd

Again, think scientifically about what you're doing when it comes to improving your exercise performance, and in this case, the chin-up. While all of the suggestions above are bang on, think about the proper application of said exercises. Most people I see in the gym doing chin-ups or lat pulldowns hold their hand pronated (ie thumbs in, palms out) with a wide grip (and worst case, bar behind the neck). This is in the false hope that one's back will become "wider" compared to doing these exercises with a narrow grip. Is this logic sound? No. People forget range of motion and proper biomechanics (or the function of the muscles). Doing pulldowns and/or chin-ups with the hands supinated (palms in) and narrow grip (shoulder width) does a few things - but first, let's look at the primary functions of the biceps and the lat muscles - the biceps not only bends the arm, a lot of people forget that they also help rotate the forearm. Simple test - flex the biceps, put your hand on the muscle and rotate your hand. The biceps are fully flexed when the palm is supinated. Thus, by chinning with the palm in, you're maximizing the use of your biceps (some argue that the chin-up is one of the best bicep exercises). The function of the latissimus dorsi is to bring the upper arm to the centre of the body. By doing wide lat pull-downs, the upper arms are not fully in the upright position, thus limiting the range of motion of the lats.
Finally, when chinning or doing lat pulldowns, avoid the behind the neck method, as this puts a significant amount of stress on the shoulder girdle and may cause impingement.
Keep the positive and negative portions of the reps slow (2-3 seconds up, 2-3 seconds down) to eliminate momentum (makes the exercise harder - but is it supposed to be easy for the body to have to respond??) and reduce any chances of injuries. When chinning, begin the movement with a downward shrug by pulling down with the lats before smoothly transitioning to the arms moving down.

Stay focused, keep a record of your progress, rest, eat well and remember, you only grow stronger outside of the gym.


----------



## daftandbarmy

I suggest trying a workout or two per week at a climbing gym (or on real rock). You don't even need to rope up, just 'boulder' around a couple of feet off of the ground. It's hard going at first, but much more fun than dangling helplessly from an unforgiving overhead bar.

The added plus is that this will also help you build overall core and leg strength, as well as increase your caffeine levels (if the gym also has an espresso bar onsite).


----------



## Lil_T

climbing gym huh?  I'll look into that too - right now, I'm just focussing on getting my pushup numbers up.


----------



## Lil_T

I'm getting closer to one.  I did a half chin up.    Push ups are greatly improving too.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm getting closer to one.  I did a half chin up.    Push ups are greatly improving too.



haha good job, it's an improvement right...keep at it and you'll get one, soon enough lol. Have you been trying those Lat pull downs? they work pretty good to improve chin-ups.


----------



## Lil_T

yeah I've been doing the lat pull downs - probably part of the reason I'm getting closer - I pulled myself a good 6 inches off the ground..   just a little more and I'll have one! ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

lol well good for you, I'm sure you'll be busting out 5 in no time.


----------



## Lil_T

dare to dream!  honestly I'll be happy just to survive BMQ without having to go to WFT


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

lol You can't think like that, think positive. Just work hard at it and you can accomplish it. If you work hard on your chin-ups till you go to basic in June, I bet you will be able to do at LEAST 5.


----------



## Lil_T

yeah I know.  once I get one, I'll be able to do 2 etc.  The whole thing is pretty daunting though.  I'm eager to get started, but I'm also scared.  Fortunately I almost always surpass my own expectations.


----------



## LukerB

See the type of chinups the woman is doing in this pic? These are MUCH easier to start off with, Lil_T.
If you have any of these "hammer curl style" chinup bars in the gym you go to then go ahead and use them. This style of bar engages the bicep's more and allows them to assist the Lat's much more when you do chinups. You'll notice the difference when you try them, trust me.
Some other pointers..
-The closer your hands are together on the bar, the easier the chinups will be.
-Underhand grip is ALWAYS easier then overhand grip.

If you can only squeeze out one, even of these ones, then awesome. Next time you hit the gym, go for 2. This is exactly how I started doing them and can pump out 20 easily now. I only started into the chinups seriously about 2 months ago. Which, is kind of sad considering I've been going to the gym seriously for over 18 months now.

I hope this helps. I am no personal trainer but this is what's worked for me.
Luke.


----------



## JBoyd

Although I agree with 99% of LukerB's post, I have to add that a 'overhand' grip is considered a pull-up and not a chin-up.

When I first started doing chin-ups I was lucky to get more than 1, what helped me was assisted chin-ups. I took a regular chin-up bar, put it in my kitchen doorway and attached two bungie cords together and then to it. When you step onto the cord and stretch it to the ground it will help push your body up, reducing the weight and the amount of strength needed to do a chin-up. 

As an alternative assisted chin-up (if you are tall or have shorter than 7' doorways) you can use a chair to put your feet on and again resulting in lessened body weight. It works very much like doing a push-up with your knees as the contact point instead of your feet.


----------



## px90

As was mentioned it is much easier with your hands closer together, I would recommend keeping them 2-3" apart to start till you can bang out 5 than start moving them further apart until they line up with your shoulders.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I suggest trying a workout or two per week at a climbing gym (or on real rock). You don't even need to rope up, just 'boulder' around a couple of feet off of the ground. It's hard going at first, but much more fun than dangling helplessly from an unforgiving overhead bar.
> 
> The added plus is that this will also help you build overall core and leg strength, as well as increase your caffeine levels (if the gym also has an espresso bar onsite).



Speaking from personal experience, climbing is a great workout, not just for chinups but for overall arm and core strength. And if, like me, anyone has a healthy fear of boring gym workouts, this is a great way to get some exercise and work on your muscles without feeling like you're actually working out.
The one thing I disagree with is the bouldering. I've tried it and I've found that because the problems are usually quite short, it's a little intimidating for a beginner and doesn't quite give the same workout as "roping up" does. The endurance that you need to push through some of the longer climbs is what really makes you feel your muscles the next day. And, for all of us ladies on this thread, if you bring a good climbing partner, you can gossip socialize and workout at the same time!


----------



## Rinker

Luckily my chin-ups improved amazingly and I quickly went onto wide-grips. (PS in the picture I would not reccomend doing what the guy is doing (behind the back) at least not often. If you want to improve quickly go to depletion then have someone lift you by your feet and crank out another 5. At this point the person picking you up may actually be lifting a large portion of your weight which is ok. Another thing that I found out to help me was lawn mower and intercostels.


----------

